# Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?



## PCGH_Mark (25. Februar 2019)

*Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Moin!

  Ihr kennt das Spiel bereits. Mit der Geforce GTX 1660 Ti hat Nvidia seine vorerst kleinste Turing-Grafikkarte veröffentlicht. Wir möchten gerne von euch wissen, ob bei euch ein Kaufinteresse besteht oder ihr doch lieber passt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Hab die zwar noch nichr probiert, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass die mir nicht schmeckt  also nein


----------



## Gerry1984 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Moin, da ist beim erstellen der Umfrage wohl was schief gegangen 

Das sollte wohl nicht ein Abstimmungspunkt sein:

"*Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?"

---

Und nein, würde ich nicht kaufen, da Nvidia da ein Downgrade beim VRAM in der Leistungsklasse macht. Von 8GB bei der 1070 auf 6GB bei der etwa gleich schnellen 1660. Die neue Architektur ohne RT und Tensorcores ist ganz interessant und könnte sogar zukunftssicher sein, da Spiele sicher noch besser darauf optimiert werden, aber dann mit nur 6GB fällt dieser Faktor weg. Da schaut man lieber dass man noch eine 1070 abstaubt oder greift einfach zur Vega


----------



## ron006 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

mit 8GB wäre sie nicht schlecht und zu dem Preis.
MfG


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x]Nein, natürlich nicht!


----------



## Rizoma (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x] Nein, ich bin noch gut mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte bedient 

Ich Kaue gerade noch an meiner Aktuellen Graka 8GB VRAM brauchen halt ne weile bis sie durch gekaut sind


----------



## noghry (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Bin absolut mit meiner Vega 56 gerüstet, also wieso sollte ich diese tauschen?


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x] Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?

Ganz klar 
Lesen, kauen, und an der verbauten RTX erfreuen.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Turing lasse ich gepflegt aus und schaue was die nächste Generation so kann, ähem kaut

Gruß


----------



## Stueppi (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein, ich werde nicht auf einer 1660ti rumkauen, grad erst eine rtx 2070 gekauft und die schmeckt mir ganz gut ^^


----------



## INU.ID (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Ich kaue aktuell noch auf einer 980Ti herum. Die nächste Karte sollte schon deutlich schneller sein - und einen VRAM im zweistelligen Bereich haben.


----------



## Der_Baer (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Hätte die Karte 8 GB Speicher, dann wäre es eine Option für mich gewesen. 6 GB sind nicht mehr Stand der Technik.


----------



## purzelpaule (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Ich schließe mich mal dem "Running-Gag" an und: Nein, ich kaue keine 1660Ti. Ich denke das ist nicht gut für die Zähne


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x] Ich bediene mich weiterhin an meinem GTX 1080 Rostbraten.


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein, schmeckt nicht. Die Turing Releases werden von mal zu mal ungenießbarer.


----------



## purzelpaule (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

3 Leute kauen fleißig auf einer 1660Ti, stand 25.02.2019 um 12:30. Wohl bekommts


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Als wiederkäuer bin ich natürlich nicht erfreut, dass mein Kreuzchen von

[x] Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?

zu

[x] Ich habe bereits eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti bestellt/gekauft 

geändert wurde. 


Also schon der Start der Umfrage ist wohl etwas schief gelaufen. 
Nein ich hab keine 1660TI, bei mir sitzt eine T-Rex im Rechner, die wohlschmeckender ist.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Zum "Kauen". Mein Unterbewusstsein wollte mir wohl etwas sagen. Zum ersten Antwortpunkt: Meine Strg-Taste und ich führen ein angespanntes Verhältnis. Drei Antworten waren auf der Kaufoption. Ich schaue, ob wir die weg bekommen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Zum "Kauen". Mein Unterbewusstsein wollte mir wohl etwas sagen. Zum ersten Antwortpunkt: Meine Strg-Taste und ich führen ein angespanntes Verhältnis. Drei Antworten waren auf der Kaufoption. Ich schaue, ob wir die weg bekommen.



Shit Happens ...


----------



## PCGH_Mark (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Shit Happens ...



Was gekaut wird, muss irgendwann auch wieder raus. Gell?


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Zum "Kauen". Mein Unterbewusstsein wollte mir wohl etwas sagen. Zum ersten Antwortpunkt: Meine Strg-Taste und ich führen ein angespanntes Verhältnis. Drei Antworten waren auf der Kaufoption. Ich schaue, ob wir die weg bekommen.


Mahlzeit Ich hoffe für dich, das du deinen Hunger mittlerweile erfolgreich bekämpft hast. Zum anderen Problem, droh der Strg-Taste einfach bei der nächsten Verweigerung mit dem Verzehr jener...

Und denk dran, vor dem verschlucken 30x ordentlich durchkauen

Gruß


----------



## Horrocko (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Ich habe im Hauptsystem immer noch eine 2015 gekaufte GTX 980. 1080p mit allen Details läuft rund, VR auch. Ich finde persönlich, dass nichts unterhalb der Leistung einer RTX 2070 mir wirklich neue Welten eröffnet. Und die ist teurer als meine aktuelle Karte, die schon vor 4 Jahren nicht gerade als Preis-Leistungswunder verschrien war. Von daher stimme ich wohl oder übel in der Chor all derer ein, die hier immer nach Navi rufen, und hoffe, dass da was in diesem Leistungsbereich kommt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Was gekaut wird, muss irgendwann auch wieder raus. Gell?



Ohne Frage aber wer alles schluckt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ohne Frage aber wer alles schluckt, ist selber schuld.


Sag ich meiner Frau auch immer

Gruß


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Was is das wieder für eine Umfrage, in einem Freak Forum für Gaming-Hardware ?
Ich meine nur, da es ja mittlerweile doch geraume Zeit GTX 1070er aufwärts gibt(ab wo die Karte aufrüsttechnisch keinen Sinn macht).

Wer natürlich noch was niedrigeres, oder gerade mal eine 1060 hatte, oder vergleichbar schnelles(langsames), könnte natürlich noch Interesse an solch einer Karte haben.


Allgemein: Diese Karte finde ich in der Tat die erste interessante Turing Karte, aus Preis-/leistungssicht, wenn sie denn mal Richtung 200-250€ gerutscht ist, bzw. irgendwann sein sollte.

Manches relativ vernünftige Custom Modell(Dual Fan Modell) startete ja bereits mit 289€.
Wenn dies der Marktstartpreis ist, könnte man davon ausgehen, dass es bis unter die 250€ nicht weit ist.


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein. Habe in meinem Haupt PC eine RTX2080 verbaut. Hatte mir gerade einen neune Zweit PC gebastelt aus "älteren" Teilen und grade im Forum eine Radeon 580 gekauft die dafür langt. GTX1660 wäre da nur einer Mumie Goldzähne einsetzen gewesen. Der Läuft auch nicht genug für so ein modernes Teil.


----------



## Dremor (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nope, garantiert nicht. Habe vor kurzem ne 56Red Dragon erstanden die in jede Richtung (UV/OC) so abgeht, das ich nicht wüsste warum.

Aber selbst ohne die 56 ist die 1660TI Mal "leicht" uninteressant, vor allem zu dem Preis. 

Unabhängig von der 1660Ti gefällt mir Nvidias Preispolitik absolut nicht. 
Und daher gibt es meinerseits keinen Cent. 

Bevor das "Fanboy" gequatsche losgeht....hab in den letzten 25 Jahren beide Marken, fast im Wechsel" verbaut. 
Es gibt da aber ein Punkt an dem ich mich seit Jahren festklammere, P/L. Und da geht Momentan nix über ne 56er. 


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty2580 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x] Ich warte erst einmal auf AMDs Navi.

Vom Preis her ist Vega 56 jetzt natürlich sehr attraktiv bei der aktuellen Promotion durch AMD.
Aber man sollte nicht vergessen das Vega schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, und Navi bald in 7nm kommt, mit deutlichen Architekturveränderungen.
Navi Custom-Chips sind vermutlich auch in der nächsten Playstation und X-Box drin.
Dann wäre Navi gegenüber Vega die deutlich bessere Wahl, und viel zukunftssicherer.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



Dremor schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der 1660Ti gefällt mir Nvidias Preispolitik absolut nicht.
> Und daher gibt es meinerseits keinen Cent.
> 
> Bevor das "Fanboy" gequatsche losgeht....



Nee nee. Ich denke, das sehen aktuell auch viele potentielle Nvidia-Käufer so.
Mal schaun, wie es weiter geht, mit der nächsten Gen.

Bei der GTX 1660 Ti haben sie jedenfalls wieder etwas "richtiger" gemacht. Die Tendenz stimmt schon mal wieder eher.
Möge der Preis der Karte noch fallen(200-250€). Dann passt es als 1060 Nachfolgekarte.

Die 7nm Generation kommt ja erst noch und man sollte eh nicht jede Generation aufrüsten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Sag ich meiner Frau auch immer
> 
> Gruß



Dann ißt sie dein Grakas?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



> _Nein, ich bin noch gut mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte bedient_


Der kauf wäre Leistungstechnisch nicht sehr ratsam bei einer GTX1080Ti (Chip: 1900MHz@0,925v / Vram: 6200MHz), daher kann die Antwort nur so lauten.
Für mich wirds erst wieder interessant wenn eine GTX1180Ti/RTX3080Ti erscheint, keine Ahnung wie die heißen mag, Nvidias Namensschema ist gerade konfuser als jemals zuvor.
Eine RTX2080Ti kaufe ich natürlich nicht wegen des abnormen Preises, sobald Amd ihre neue 7nm Karten gebracht haben wird auch Nvidias kommende 7nm Reihe wieder kaufbar werden.


----------



## Teamworks (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[X] Nein, ich bin noch gut mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte bedient

Werde wohl bis zur nächsten Generation warten damit sich der Neukauf irgendeiner (Nvidia-)GPU überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## shootme55 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Bin mit meiner 1080Ti gut bedient, aber selbst wenn ich in der Leistungsklasse was brauchen würde, würd ich eher zur 1070, 2060 oder Vega56 greifen.


----------



## shaboo (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;9753289 schrieb:
			
		

> *Für mich wirds erst wieder interessant wenn eine GTX1180Ti/RTX3080Ti erscheint*, keine Ahnung wie die heißen mag, Nvidias Namensschema ist gerade konfuser als jemals zuvor. *Eine RTX2080Ti kaufe ich natürlich nicht wegen des abnormen Preises*, sobald Amd ihre neue 7nm Karten gebracht haben wird auch Nvidias kommende 7nm Reihe wieder kaufbar werden.


Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, dass die Preise für eine RTX3080Ti niedriger ausfallen werden als für die RTX2080Ti, oder? Zumal in dieser Leistungsklasse auch nicht mit AMD-7nm-Konkurrenz gerechnet werden kann, die den Preis der Nvidia-Karte dücken könnte ...


----------



## Der_Baer (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



shaboo schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, dass die Preise für eine RTX3080Ti niedriger ausfallen werden als für die RTX2080Ti, oder? Zumal in dieser Leistungsklasse auch nicht mit AMD-7nm-Konkurrenz gerechnet werden kann, die den Preis der Nvidia-Karte dücken könnte ...



Bleibt überhaupt offen wie konsequent nVidia die RTX Schiene weiterfahren wird. Von der breiten Masse wird die ja scheinbar sehr argwöhnisch betrachtet.

Darüber hinaus juckt es mich mit meiner aktuellen GTX970 schon etwas in den Fingern, aber Turing möchte ich irgendwie aus Prinzip nicht unterstützen und Navi ist ja "so langsam" in Sichtweite. Daher wohl abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein auf keinen Fall, aus allen nur möglichen Gründen.
Ich kaufe wenn überhaupt nur Grafikkarten. Keine verkappten IGPUs ohne CPU einheit.
-Für die Leistung zu viel Preis.
-Für den Preis zu wenig VRam (obwohl eventuell ausreichend für den Taschenrechner)
- Und schon gar nicht bezahle ich dafür, nach Nvidias fehlinterpretation des Marktes, das angeschlagene Schiff in den Hafen zu ziehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x] Nein, ich bin noch gut mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte bedient

Die Karte interessiert mich auch überhaupt nicht. Ich warte auf Navi. Dann entscheide ich ob ich eine AMD oder Nvidia nehme. 
Entweder Navi oder RTX 2070. Bzw GTX 1670 (oder 1770) falls es die mal gibt.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein, mit Blick auf NVidias Treiber-Situation unter Linux kaufe ich als nächstes AMD.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



> _Nein, 6 GiByte Speicher sind mir zu wenig_



Sagt eigentlich alles, hätte die Karte 8, oder gar 12 GB VRAM geboten wäre sie für mich eine interessante Aufrüstoption (für einen halbwegs schmalen Betrag) gewesen (bis Nvidia es endlich mal schaft in der Oberklasse wieder was anzubieten was leistungstechnisch interessant und preislich nicht völlig abgehoben ist), schon wegen der Effizienz beim Verbrauch.

Mit 6GB VRAM aber ist sie mir beim Videospeicher einfach zu schwach aufgestellt, für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## buggs001 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Habe ich im Prinzip ja schon, jedoch mit 8GB RAM. 
Nennt sich 1070 und ist nun schon 1,5 Jahre in meinem Rechner.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



shaboo schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, dass die Preise für eine RTX3080Ti niedriger ausfallen werden als für die RTX2080Ti, oder? Zumal in dieser Leistungsklasse auch nicht mit AMD-7nm-Konkurrenz gerechnet werden kann, die den Preis der Nvidia-Karte dücken könnte ...



Mal sehen wo die Preise in Zukunft landen.
Mindfactory hat um die 900 RTX 2080Ti verkauft,und der Laden ist günstig.Da dürften die Verkaufszahlen der GTX 1080Ti in dem Zeitraum anders ausgesehen haben.


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

1660ti fühlt und hört sich an wie ne "halbe" Grafikkarte
Also [x] Nein!
Ich hätte schon lust auf ne neue. Die 570 is übelst Laut. Und Warm. Danke Asus
Aber Vega ist laut und warm und ne 2060 hat zu wenig Speicher.
Vll. ne Vega 56 mitn nem Raijintek Morpheus Vega. Aber dann sinds auch wieder 400.....


----------



## Ahab (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[X] Nein, aus sonstigen Gründen

Ist mir eigentlich etwas zu hart... Ich habe schon vor mir eine GTX 1660 Ti zu holen, aber nicht zeitnah. Ich warte noch ab, was die normale 1660 bringt. Die soll ja auch noch kommen.

Die olle Radeon muss auf jeden Fall endlich weg.  Komme mir langsam blöd vor für 90% CS:GO einen 190W Ofen zu betreiben.


----------



## Gerry1984 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



Horilein schrieb:


> 1660ti fühlt und hört sich an wie ne "halbe" Grafikkarte
> [...]




Oh ja. Eine doppelte 1660ti wär doch was feines 

Doppelte Shader ohne Tensor und RT-Cores, mit 12GB doppelter VRAM und dann gerne auch mit ~600€ der doppelte Preis. Was wär das für ne Hammer Karte


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nope, eher nicht... Ich kauf mir doch keine Karte mit 6GB.


----------



## onkel-foehn (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nvidia Geforce GTX 1660 Ti: Kaufen Sie Nvidias kleinste Turing-GPU?     NEIN !!

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## rhalin (1. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Habe gerade zur Vega 56 gegriffen von daher wirds keine 1660Ti .
Vega zähmen macht mir Spass und mit meinem eigenen Atomkraftwerk vor der Tür gibts auch kein Stromproblem


----------



## ReVan1199 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[x]_Nein, aus allen drei oben genannten Gründen_ 

Ich kaufe mir ganz bestimmt für so viel Geld keinen Speicherkrüppel. In der unteren Mittelklasse, für ca. 160€ wäre die Karte jedoch okay.


----------



## Clayhat (3. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist sie kompletter Schwachsinn... 

Ich bin sowieso mit meiner RX 460 Zufrieden .


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nö, die ist mMn wie ein 2. Loch im Popo, außerdem habe ich mir gerade eine Radeon VII gekauft und die macht Heidenspass


----------



## nexx (5. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nope, wait for Navi [SUP]TM

[/SUP]


----------



## Nitroglow (5. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

meine gtx1070 stemmt noch fast alles was ich zocke @1080p ~144fps oder weniger


----------



## c0rn (6. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Radeon56 ftw! (1080p)


----------



## ludscha (6. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[X] Sonstige

Nein, ist mir zu langsam und was soll ich mit dem Häufchen Elend, wenn schon die 2080 Ti verbaut ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Eigentlich passen bei mir alle Antworten mit "nein" .

[x] Nein, sonstige Gründe
Ich habe gerade eh keinen platz für weitere Grafikkarten.


----------



## Bariphone (6. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nee , meine Vega 56 Strix mit undervolting und Oc rennt brav.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein, bei mir ist es aufgrund der Preisaktion eine Vega 56 geworden


----------



## Schrotti (9. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Brauche ich nicht, nutze eine RTX 2080 Ti.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaust du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Selbe Antwort wie bei der Radeon. Ich will mich ja nicht verschlechtern.


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

50% mehr Leistung und 50% mehr Speicher für 250% mehr Geld? Da behalte ich meine (gebrauchte) RX 470 4GB lieber


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Als Besitzer einer gut taktenden GTX 1080 kann ich mich sehr entspannt zurücklehnen. Turing war gestern, ich warte auf morgen...

Gruß


----------



## sunburst1988 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Die 1070 läuft einwandfrei. - Nein danke


----------



## JanJake (15. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

[X] Ich kaufe kein NV.


----------



## Darklordx (19. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Wozu von einer RTX 2080 auf eine GTX 1660 Ti abrüsten?


----------



## big-maec (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*

Nein, die RTX 2080 reicht mir.


----------



## 3dfx01 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Nach der Veröffentlichung: Kaufst du eine Geforce GTX 1660 Ti?*



Darklordx schrieb:


> Wozu von einer RTX 2080 auf eine GTX 1660 Ti abrüsten?


Ja genau, die Hersteller sollten erst eine neue Generation herausbringen wenn sie was besseres als deine Karte anbieten, ist doch klar 
Die anderen sollen gefälligst Jahre warten, bis die schwächste Karte der neuen Generation die Teuerst aktuelle Generation übertrifft, sollte klar sein 

==== Spuren von Sarkasmus sind normal und beabsichtigt  ====


----------

